# how do i add text to an image using website tonight from go daddy?



## tshirttime (Oct 24, 2010)

Okay guys i posted this in another part of this forum and was pointed here so i am relying on you guys to help me.

Anyways what i am trying to do is put an image of a t shirt and a text box on my site. I want the customer to be able to type in the text box and have it appear on the image(a shirt). 

I am using website tonight from godaddy and have no idea how to do it.

Let me know if anyone can help

Thanks


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Here is a cool offer..

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/exclusive-discounts-offers-our-preferred-vendors/t131559.html

check them out..hopefully you didn't buy the website tonight yet. I had it for a little bit and was very disappointed.


----------



## tshirttime (Oct 24, 2010)

FatKat Printz said:


> Here is a cool offer..
> 
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/exclusive-discounts-offers-our-preferred-vendors/t131559.html
> 
> check them out..hopefully you didn't buy the website tonight yet. I had it for a little bit and was very disappointed.


I will check the link out. And no i did not buy it. It comes with a basic package of website tonight which i use and yes, it is disappointing. I might just stick to html

Also are you saying there is no way of doing what i want without purchasing something like what DecoNetworking is offering?


----------



## jibinfo (Oct 21, 2010)

this is a special software. not a simple html change. so yes, you need to purchase a software (or subscript) or ask someone to develop it for you.


----------

